
Ask HN: Where do you find side project ideas? - astro-codes
Hi,<p>Where does everyone go to find inspiration &#x2F; existing side projects to work on? (Primarily in computer science &#x2F; software engineering).
======
sandman007
Side Projects List for hobby / Practise

[https://github.com/karan/Projects](https://github.com/karan/Projects)

------
tmaly
If you work in the field it gives perspective.

Also reading reviews of software, FAQs, issues etc will help you identify
potential opportunities

